# libstdc++ ?!?! fertig mit den nerven

## section

hi,

bevor wieder die ganzen leute schreien ich hab schon die search-funktion benutzt bloß nichts gefunden :-/ was mein prob. loest.

ich hab immer das problem wenn ich irgendwas compilen will wie z.B sylpheed , gtk etc ....

hoffe jemand kann mir helfen hier noch paar daten :

 sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 3.4.3.20050110

      Latest version installed: 3.4.3.20050110

-----------------------------------------------------------------

 sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

      Latest version available: 3.3.4

      Latest version installed: 3.3.4

aber trotzdem der error ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter atm.  :Smile: 

wäre super nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

mfg,

s3c

----------

## cpdsaorg

fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3

fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4

----------

## section

hi , 

thx erstmal fuer die schnelle antwort hat aber leider nichts geholfen still same error :-/

so ein sch***

muss unbedingt paar sachen emergen

hier mal den ganzen error :

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Nächster Versuch:

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.3
```

----------

## section

hi,

auch schon gemacht ging ebenfalls nicht :-/

ty fuer jede weitere hilfe

ach und hab noch was vergessen schaut mal hier vllt. liegt es daran ka.:

```
[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednossp

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110

[6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardened

[7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednopie

[8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednossp
```

mfg,

s3c

----------

## firefly

ich hatte das selbe problem, welches sich mit fix_libtool_files.sh nicht lösen ließ.

Ich hatte dan einfach versuchsweise den gcc ein oder zweimal neu installiert und glaub ich dann auch die glibc.

danach war dann der fehler weg.

gruß

firefly

----------

## section

hi,

hmm naja ich werde es mal versuchen ...... vielen dank fuer den tipp.

mfg,

s3c

----------

## theche

ahhh nicht den gcc das dauert doch ewig!!!

schaut euch doch mal die links an!!! da verzeichnis i386 gibt es auf eurem system nicht bei den libs, sondern heißt i686. symlink anpassen und gut ist. alternativ gibt es bei dem fixskript auch die möglichkeit die architektur zu ändern, aber das ist dokumentiert.

nicht verzweifeln, ist ganz einfach (aber ich hab auch n paar monate gebraucht um draufzukommen)

----------

## firefly

ähm das behebt das problem an sich nicht.

Sondern es ist nur ein workaround dafür.

zum anderen ist die architektur richtig da ja gcc-config nur die i686-* anzeigt.

@section: desweiteren wäre es nicht schlecht dann auch libtool neu zu emergen.

gruß

firefly

----------

## NightDragon

ich weiß das kam schon einige male, aber verusch mal fix_libtool_files.sh OHNE!!! Versions-Angabe durchlaufen zu lassen.

Ansonsten würde ich auch sagen wie schon geschrieben sagen:

```

emerge gcc

emerge glibc

```

Symlinks würde ich nicht machen, weil die probleme machen könnten wenn wieder ein gcc update ansteht.

----------

## theche

 *fix_libtool_files.sh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you updated to gcc-3.2.3, and the old CHOST was i586-pc-linux-gnu
> 
>     but you now have CHOST as i686-pc-linux-gnu, run:
> ...

 

das meinte ich...

----------

## section

hi all,

hab einfach mein sys einfach neugebaut von stage1-x86 .... aber habe das andere auch probiert hat funktioniert.

vielen dank nochmal @ all  :Smile: 

mfg,

sec

----------

